
Show HN: Lofi – A minimalist Spotify player with visualizations - dvt
http://www.lofi.rocks/
======
btschaegg
> Lofi is light-weight and runs on less than 100MB of RAM.

Okay, I think I finally get how people developing for embedded systems must
have felt when the first "embedded devices" started shipping with Ubuntu.

~~~
dvt
Hah, well considering it's an Electron app, < 100MB ain't half bad ;)

